# Willard Wiper?



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How many of you chase Wiper with your fly rods?

My sons and I have done this several times at Willard with very good success.

Wiper on a fly rod is a great battle.

If you have never tried this before, get out to Willard this Spring and give it a try.

White Woollys and Zonkers have been our go to patterns.
A 6wt rod with sinking line works very well.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I have never tried it although that is something on my to do list. Let us know when it turns on and I will drive up to fish it. 

Herb


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Never done it at Willard -- but at Newcastle that's all I use!

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k32/P ... G_0813.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k32/P ... G_0822.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k32/P ... G_0815.jpg

http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k32/P ... G_0814.jpg


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've been wanting to do that for awhile. Sounds like fun and I heard they fight hard. I don't fish stillwater a lot. Generally how deep you gotta go to pick em up? Do you use a finder on your toon?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Never tried it, but I have always wanted to. Maybe this year on the toon...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nate -- I don't know anything about finding them at Willard. But, at Newcastle, I use a sinking line, but fish fairly close to the shoreline earlier in the summer. I don't use a fish finder.

They do fight hard. I compare wipers to the get-away-car in a bank robbery! They take off like a bat-out-of-hell, and they don't stop for anything!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the info. I think it's official that I have to go out after these guys. I love to hear my reel scream!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

PBH said:


> They do fight hard. I compare wipers to the get-away-car in a bank robbery! They take off like a bat-out-of-hell, and they don't stop for anything!


PBH - What size tippet are you using? Wipers don't seem to be so picky on the size of the tippet?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Tippet? What the hell is a tippet?


I use 6-8lb mono. For everything.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

PBH said:


> Tippet? What the hell is a tippet?


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > Tippet? What the hell is a tippet?
> ...


Just ask the guy at Willard that's catching all the Wiper on his fly rod.
He will be able to show you what tippet is.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Man any of you want to put a get together out at Willard for a Wiper fest, I am all over that. 
I even have a couple of 8 weights just waiting! 8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Nueces said:
> 
> 
> > PBH said:
> ...


From my experience, the wipers don't slow down enough to check and see if fly anglers are using a tippet or not. Like I said, I just use 6-8lb mono. No need to go all fancy...


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

From my experience, the wipers don't slow down enough to check and see if fly anglers are using a tippet or not. Like I said, I just use 6-8lb mono. No need to go all fancy...[/quote]

I use straight fluorocarbon also, and On sinking line just straight whatever poundage, plus on floating lines I use a furled leader with straight fluorocarbon....but I guess I still call it tippet.

I prefer Seaguar and then P-Line, what do you prefer?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

> Like I said, I just use 6-8lb mono. No need to go all fancy


Why sell yourself short? Use some 10LB maxima can call it good. THat way if you hook a Bayliner you can still land it


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Tree got me back on the fly rod last summer. Wipers stole my heart away from bass and trout so I hadn't used the fly rod for years. Maybe it's time to get serious about wipers on a fly! :idea:


Fatbass a long rodder? I never knew! I agree, its time to get serious about this wiper on the fly business. If you ever wanna venture out let me know!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> > Like I said, I just use 6-8lb mono. No need to go all fancy
> 
> 
> Why sell yourself short? Use some 10LB maxima can call it good. THat way if you hook a Bayliner you can still land it


It's not the Bayliner I want. It's the deep V Tracker that I want...

Oh, and biting through 10lb test hurts my teeth.

for anyone that hasn't caught wipers on a fly rod -- just do it! Don't worry about the


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I can't believe you don't know what tippet is. Well, let me explain: Tippet is a small piece of bait you slide on the bend of a fly so you can catch fish in the artificial only waters. Sometimes, just a small tippet of bait will do the trick!

"Hey, Lige, whadya tippet with to catch that wiper?"
"Little bit of crawler, Abe."


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Now I wish that I would have never started this thread!  

You guys have given away all my secrets!!! -#&#*!- 

By the way what scent of strike indicator do you like best? -()/-


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Ill have to give it a try, I will let you all know how i do.


----------

